# Mikro an Keyboard



## NzcR (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute! 

Ich hab eine Frage. Und zwar besitze ich das Yamaha PSR-1000 Keyboard. Es hat einen Midi Anschluss. Meine Frage ist jetz ob ich mir ein Mikrofon mit midi Anschluss holen und es an mein Keyboard anschließen könnte? Sodass ich praktisch spielen und singen kann?
Ich bitte um Antworten 

mfg


----------



## FingerSkill (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe nochnie gehoert das man ein Mikro an einen MIDI Eingang anhaengen will 


MIDI heist Music-Instrument-Digital-Interface, ich hoffe das erklaert alles...


Musst dir wohl oder uebel ne andere Moeglichkeit ueberlegen, gruss fap


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2006)

*FingerSkill bestätigend*

Midi ist ein Datensignal-interface, nicht für Audiosignale im eigentlichen Sinne gedacht.

mfg chmee


----------



## NzcR (27. Oktober 2006)

Ok

aber gibt es nicht trotzdem die Möglichkeit ein Mikro ans Keyboard anzuschließen


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2006)

Wenn es keinen LineIn oder Mic Anschluß hat, Nein.

einzige Alternative - Kaufen:
1. Minimixer uU Poxermixer mit eingebautem Verstärker zB http://www.behringer.com/PMH518M/index.cfm?lang=ger
2. Lautsprecher - zB http://www.behringer.com/B215/index.cfm?lang=GER

Es kommt darauf an, was Du machen möchtest.
A - Für Dich rumträllern
B - Mögliche Jobs als Alleinunterhalter annehmen

mfg chmee


----------



## NzcR (27. Oktober 2006)

für mich


aber was m,einst du mit lautsprechern?


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2006)

Wir können das Signal doch nicht mehr zurück auf die Keyboardlautsprecher schicken,
also muss das Mikrofonignal auf irgendwelchen Lautsprechern wiedergegeben werden.

Und dann wäre es nur logisch, auch das Keyboard auf diesen Boxen auszugeben.

Also:
Keyboard und Mikrofon an einem Mischpult anschließen, darüber das zusammengemischte
Signal auf einen Verstärker ausgeben, der es wiederum auf die besagten Lautsprecher
schickt. Voila !

mfg chmee


----------

